# Πειραιάς, τότε και τώρα



## crystal (Jan 21, 2013)

Για σένα, δόχτορα:

http://www.lifo.gr/team/lola/35431


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2013)

Ευχ! :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2013)

Τα λεγόμενα Βοτσαλάκια της Καστέλας έχουν άλλη όψη μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Γιατί άραγε; Αναδιαμορφώθηκε η ακτή από ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση ή άλλαξε το τοπίο από φυσική ενέργεια (μεταβολή της στάθμης της θάλασσας);

(Δε ρωτώ βέβαια για την ακτογραμμή του Φαλήρου, που θυσιάστηκε στο βωμό των Ολυμπιακών)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2013)

Στα Βοτσαλάκια έχει δημιουργηθεί (από χρόνια) οργανωμένη πλαζ.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 21, 2013)

Earion said:


> (Δε ρωτώ βέβαια για την ακτογραμμή του Φαλήρου, που θυσιάστηκε στο βωμό των Ολυμπιακών)


Η ακτογραμμή του Φαλήρου θυσιάστηκε πολύ πριν από τους Ολυμπιακούς. Εκεί γύρω στη χούντα, αν δεν απατώμαι, άρχισε να μπαζώνεται και να σπρώχνεται η θάλασσα όλο και πιο έξω. Όταν πήγαινα δημοτικό, εκεί που τώρα είναι λεωφόρος ήταν κάτι παιδικές χαρές. Μετά -αρχές δεκαετίας του '70- ήρθαν οι Άγιες Μπουλντόζες και μπαζώσανε, μετά (1981-1984) έγινε το ΣΕΦ  και ύστερα με τους Ολυμπιακούς ήρθε κι έδεσεεεε. Γι' αυτό λέμε ότι η Αθήνα είναι ίσως η μόνη πόλη στον κόσμο που έστρεψε τα νώτα της προς τη θάλασσα. Και δη μια υπέροχη θάλασσα...


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 21, 2013)

Αν έχετε φβ, υπάρχει και αυτή η σελίδα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2013)

Μπέρνη, όχι μόνο η Αθήνα.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μπέρνη, όχι μόνο η Αθήνα.



Ναι, φυσικά. Το "η μόνη" μπήκε καθ' υπερβολή --αφού δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω όλες τις πόλεις του κόσμου--, όμως ειδικά ο Σαρωνικός είναι μια υπέροχη θάλασσα που θα άξιζε να τη χαίρεται όλος ο πληθυσμός του Λεκανοπεδίου. Η μισή Ελλάδα, δηλαδή, εδώ που τα λέμε. 
Και μιλάμε για μια εκπληκτική ακτογραμμή, από τη Φρεαττύ(δ)α μέχρι... (σταμάτα όπου θες ;))


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2013)

Είχα υπόψη μου όχι πόλεις του εξωτερικού αλλά άλλες της Ελλάδας- συγκεκριμένα την Πάτρα. Σε όλες τις παραθαλάσσιες περιοχές, μπάζωμα στο έπακρο, κι όχι ενδιαφέρον μπάζωμα, να φτιάξουν μια παραλιακή ζώνη με χώρους αναψυχής (και δεν εννοώ καφετέριες και ψαροταβέρνες), και να τη διατηρήσουν. Στην Πάτρα π.χ μπάζωσαν όλη την περιοχή ανατολικά του λιμανιού και την έκαναν με φαδρύ πεζοδρόμιο για περίπατο ή τζόγκινγκ ή ό,τι άλλο. Αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι το φαρδυ πεζοδρομιο έχει γίνει χώρος παρκιγκ για διπλο και τριπλο παρκαρίσματα αυτών που πανε να πιούνε τον καφέ τους. Λίγο πιο πέρα που αραιώνουν τα μαγαζιά είναι όντως χώρος για πεζοπορία, άθληση κλπ. Αλλά ούτε συντήρηση έχει, ούτε τίποτα ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον (και το πιάνει ο βοριάς που σηκώνει πέτρες). Και στο τέρμα της διαδρμής το παλιό ανοιχτο κολυμβητήριο, παλιό που λέει ο λόγος, εγκαινιάστηκε τη δεκαετία του '80 με πολλές φανφάρες, και τώρα είναι εγκαταλελλημένο, σκουριάζει και σαπίζει και μπορεί να πέσει κανένας στην αδειανή πισίνα και να σκοτωθεί κλπ κλπ. Και φυσικά, λόγω εγγύτητας στο λιμάνι όλα αυτά τώρα ειναι γεμάτα νεαρούς λαθρομετανάστες που προσπαθούν να γίνουν λαθρεπιβάτες και γενικώς αγριεύεσαι όταν περπατάς αμέριμνα (όπως έκανα το λάθος να κάνω εγώ νομίζοντας ότι είναι 1982, όχι 2002) και σε πλησιάζει ένα μπουλούκι αγριόφατσες. 
Το κερασάκι; Μετά από αυτή την επέκταση του λιμανιού κλπ κλπ, τώρα το εγκαταλείπουν και επεκτέινουν το λιμάνι από τη δυτική πλευρά. 
Ο Πατραϊκό'ς- Κορινθιακός έχει πρόβλημα διάβρωσης, οπότε φαντάζομαι το μπάζωμα είναι η μόνη λύση για όλους αυτούς που πήγαν κι έχτισαν πάνω στη θάλασσα (το χωριό μας είναι 500 μέτρα από τη θάλασσα, γιατί η περιοχή ηταν κάποτε όλο έλη και φυσικά τρελλοί δεν ήταν να πανε να χτίσουν στις καλαμίες, μετά ήρθαν οι παραθεριστες, αγόρασαν τα έλη και χτίσανε μέσα στο νερό και τώρα φωνάζουν να τους προστατέυσει το κράτος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2013)

«Ζωντανεύει» η σκηνή του Δημοτικού Θεάτρου Πειραιά


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Ζωντανεύει» η σκηνή του Δημοτικού Θεάτρου Πειραιά



Επιτέλους.
Πόσο χαίρομαι! (δεκαπέντε χρόνια κλεισούρα κι αχρηστία ήταν αυτά, όχι παίξε-γέλασε)
Και πόσο χαίρομαι που καλλιτεχνικός διευθυντής είναι παλιό γειτονόπουλο και σχεδόν συμμαθητής (μερικά χρόνια μεγαλύτερος ;) )

Ακριβώς δίπλα του, δε, ετοιμάζεται ο σταθμός του μετρό. Μακάρι να έρθουν γρήγορα καλύτερες μέρες για το Λιμάνι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2013)

Για τ' όνομά σου, την ιστορία, όλα τα χρόνια μου σε χιόνια και σε κρύα
Για την αγάπη μου, τη μεγάλη, γι' αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουνε οι άλλοι
Για τα θρανία μου, τα γραμμένα, για τα εισιτήρια που κράτησα κομμένα
Για τα κασκόλ μου, που 'χουν παλιώσει, και για την τρέλα που ποτέ δεν θα τελειώσει
Για όλα τούτα, για το λιμάνι, για όσα κάνεις και για όσα έχεις κάνει
Για όλα τούτα και γι' άλλα τόσα, γι' αυτό ρε Θρύλε είσ' η πιο μεγάλη αρρώστια.

Θρύλε ολέ, Θρύλε, ολέ, Θρύλε ολέ


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2013)

ΟΚ, πάρε κι αυτό, για τις χαρές σου.


----------



## Earion (Nov 6, 2013)

Θα το βάλεις και στο Μηνολόγιον Νοεμβρίου; 

Το Remember, remember εννοώ ...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> ΟΚ, πάρε κι αυτό, για τις χαρές σου.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCaT6tU7V8Q





Earion said:


> Θα το βάλεις και στο Μηνολόγιον Νοεμβρίου;
> Το Remember, remember εννοώ ...


Πράγματι: 5 Νοεμβρίου 1955... τότε που άρχισε η Ιστορία να (ξανα)γράφεται!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πράγματι: 5 Νοεμβρίου 1955... τότε που άρχισε η Ιστορία να (ξανα)γράφεται!


Μιλάς με γρίφους, γέροντα. Πες, τουλάχιστον, αν περιέχουν και Καμήλες...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2013)

Γρίφους; :s Πρώτο-πρώτο μου το δίνει εμένα το Google! :) http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2009/11/1105back-to-the-future/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2013)

:lol:

Και τώρα, βρες τι κατάλαβα εγώ... :)

Άκου άρχισε η ιστορία να (ξανα)γράφεται... Από έναν ειδικό των αεροπορικών θεμάτων και της ρωσικής, πού θα μπορούσε να μας οδηγήσει αυτή η υπόδειξη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

The Greek Cello - Piano Project: San magemeno to mialo mou / Σαν μαγεμένο το μυαλό μου


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2014)

...
Piraeus urban trail run






To Urban Trail είναι η νέα τάση! H Μαρία Μάλαι, ο Περικλής Ρίπης και ο Γιάννης Γαρούφας συνεχίζουν την περιπλάνησή τους σε urban trail ρυθμούς, αυτή την φορά στον Πειραιά!
https://www.facebook.com/Advendure/posts/10201704855770528?stream_ref=10


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2014)

...
*Ο Πειραιάς του Στέλιου Σκοπελίτη*


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Πειραιάς, 1970-'71






Με τα εξωτερικά γυρίσματα στην Αθήνα, τον Πειραιά και την Κέρκυρα του τότε, και μουσική του Μορικόνε.

_Le Casse (The Burglars, Οι Διαρρήκτες)_ του Ανρί Βερνέιγ. Εδώ η γαλλική βερσιόν με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2014)

Πάντα από το εξαίρετο MLP-blogspot:

Το τραμ του Περάματος

φωτοδείγμα (μαζί με το παλιό τρόλεϊ της Καστέλλας):


----------



## bernardina (Jul 12, 2014)

Έχω πολύ ζωντανές αναμνήσεις από το τραμ του Περάματος, αφού όταν καταργήθηκε οριστικά ήμουν ήδη στην εφηβεία. Σ' αυτό χρωστάω μερικές από τις πιο ευχάριστες στιγμές της παιδικής ηλικίας: κάτι καθαροδευτέρες στο εξοχικό (!) Πέραμα, για παράδειγμα. 

Επίσης είναι συνδεδεμένο με μια από τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες μου, μιας και εξαιτίας των γραμμών (που είχαν αφεθεί φυτεμένες στην άσφαλτο έως σχετικά πρόσφατα) κινδύνεψα ν' αφήσω τα όμορφα κοκαλάκια μου στο δρόμο μπροστά από το τελωνείο, όταν γλίστρησε η ρόδα της μηχανής όπου ήμουν συνεπιβάτης, πέσαμε μαλλιοκούβαρα και το λεωφορείο Πειραιάς-Πέραμα πέρασε, _σφουίιιιννν_, τριάντα πόντους από τα κεφάλια μας. :scared:

Ειλικρινά ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί κατάργησαν αυτό το τραμ. Άαααλα, η πρόοδος... που έλεγε και ο Χάρι Κλυνν. 

Α, και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: η παλιά πινακίδα στον σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού της Κηφισιάς έγραφε όλους τους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς με τερματικό, όχι τον Πειραιά, αλλά το Πέραμα!


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2014)

Πάει καιρός που δεν έχω αφιερώσει κάτι στον αγαπημένο μας Δόκτορα, γι’ αυτό του προσφέρω σήμερα κάτι που νομίζω πως θα τον συγκινήσει: μια ξεχασμένη λεπτομέρεια από την ιστορία του Πειραιά, που πάει πολύ πίσω στο παρελθόν, τότε που ο Πειραιάς δεν υπήρχε ως οικισμός και η μόνη ανθρώπινη παρουσία στην ερημιά ήταν η μονή του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα. Είναι ένα ειδησάριο αλιευμένο από την _Εφημερίδα των Αθηνών_, έντυπο που κυκλοφορούσε στην Αθήνα στα χρόνια της επανάστασης, το 1824 και το 1825.




Το σπουδαίο ζήτημα ήταν πώς και πού θα γινόταν η αποκατάσταση των προσφύγων Ψαριανών μετά την καταστροφή των Ψαρών. (Τα Ψαρά και οι Ψαριανοί σήμερα γράφονται με ένα ρο). Το τζαμί του Παζαριού στην Αθήνα είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται στο Μοναστηράκι, αυτό εδώ, και η «Εθνική γη» είναι η ακίνητη περιουσία που ανήκε στους Τούρκους και η οποία περιήλθε επαναστατικώ δικαίω στο ελληνικό κράτος, με την προοπτική να διανεμηθεί στους αγωνιστές μετά το ελπιζόμενο νικηφόρο τέλος της Επανάστασης.





Τελικά οι Ψαριανοί δεν αποίκησαν τον Πειραιά αλλά πήγαν στην Ερέτρια, στην Εύβοια, και ίδρυσαν τα Νέα Ψαρά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2014)

...
Πολλά μου άρεσε το «πολλά» ως επίρρημα (δις: «θα βλάψει πολλά τα συμφέροντα» και «απεκρίθησαν πολλά φρόνιμα»), τα «υποκείμενα» και η «λογοτριβή».


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2014)

Εμένα, Δαεμάνε, μου άρεσε η Τετράδη!


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2014)

Και η ημέρα Τετράδη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Αυτή πώς μου ξέφυγε; Ίσως επειδή το μάτι κι ο νους θεώρησαν δεδομένη την Τετάρτη, ίσως επειδή στην πρώτη ανάγνωση δεν κοιτάζω τόσο προσεκτικά τις ημερομηνίες και γενικά τα τυπικά ενός κειμένου.

Πολύ μ' άρεσε τώρα που την είδα, γιατί έτσι την έλεγε ο παππούς μου (γεν. 1898), μαζί με την Πέφτη και την Παρασκή. :)

Η _λογοτριβή_ πάντως θα μπορούσε να 'ναι χρήσιμη και σήμερα, από μια απλή έντονη συζήτηση μέχρι και το debate ή τη λογομαχία, ιδίως εδώ που λογοτριβόμαστε καθημερινά.


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2014)

Μου ξέφυγε κι ένα λαθάκι (στην 7η σειρά) : τους Ψαριανούς. :blush:


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Όχι εσένα, του αρχικού συντάκτη. Επιμέλεια σε εικόνες θα κάνουμε;


----------



## Earion (Jul 20, 2014)

Όχι καλέ, εγώ το έγραψα και μετά το έκανα εικόνα για να δείχνει ωραίο με τα γραμματάκια της εποχής.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Ε τότε, σπολλάτη και χαλάλι σου. :)

Και ναι, έπρεπε να το 'χα καταλάβει, αφού δεν έχει πνεύματα... Ράθυμον το πνεύμα, κυριακάτικα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2015)

...
Από την τουλούμπα, στην Τρούμπα:

*Τρούμπα: Η καρδιά του Πειραιά και του ρεμπέτικου *

Κείμενο: Τάσος Καραντής

_«*Σιγά – σιγά όμως ερχότανε στον Περαία η εξέλιξις*. Οργανώθηκε το λιμάνι του Περαία που όλοι οι εργάτες του σχεδόν ήταν κλέφτες. Έγινε ο Οργανισμός, κυκλιδώματα γύρω στο λιμάνι, ατομική που μπαίνεις και που βγαίνεις, καταδότες εργάτες εν δράσει! Καταργηθήκανε οι βαρκάρηδες με αποζημίωση, τα καράβια πλευρίζουνε στο λιμάνι. Πάνε οι μαούνες(φορτηγίδες) που ήταν άσυλο για τους κλέφτες. Επεκτάθη η Αστυνομία Πόλεων!!! Βγήκανε άλλα επαγγέλματα, μηχανικοί, καπεταναίοι, ηλεκτρολόγοι κ.λπ. Τα παιδιά τους δουλεύανε την ημέρα και εσπούδαζαν το βράδυ.

Οι οίκοι ανοχής έκλεισαν. Οι ντεκέδες έσβησαν. Πήραν την σκυτάλη οι τουρίστες, οι αριστοκράτες μας κ.λπ. Οι ταβέρνες έκλεισαν. Αμανές δεν ακούγεται τα βράδια στους κοντινούς δρόμους γιατί είναι φωτισμένοι και μπεκρήδες δεν υπάρχουνε. Οι μπαράγκες των συνοικισμών χάθηκαν και έγιναν διώροφα και τριώροφα σπίτια! Τα κοτέτσια και τα καταγώγια της Δραπετσώνας γκρεμίστηκαν και υψώθηκαν οκταώροφες πολυκατοικίες. Το Κολωνάκι του Πειραιώς! Ο μαραγκός, ο σουβαντζής, ο κάθε εργάτης έχει το αυτοκίνητό του ή την βέσπα του. Και αντί για ούζο ή κρασί, η κόκα – κόλα και η πορτοκαλάδα έχει το λόγο …».[SUP](1)[/SUP]_

Μ’ αυτό το, ας μας επιτραπεί ο όρος, “*λαϊκό ρέκβιεμ*”, περιγράφει, ήδη από το 1975, στα απομνημονεύματά του, ο στιχουργός του ρεμπέτικου κι άγριος μάγκας και νταής του Πειραιά *Νίκος Μάθεσης - Τρελάκιας* (1907-1975), το “τέλος μιας εποχής” για τον Πειραιά. Και πράγματι, ο Μάθεσης “θρηνεί” το τέλος των ημιπαράνομων χώρων του Πειραιά, της Δραπετσώνας αλλά και της Τρούμπας, και την εξαφάνιση των οίκων ανοχής, των τεκέδων, των καφέ αμάν, των καφέ κονσέρ και των καφωδείων. Η καρδιά του Πειραιά και του ρεμπέτικου, η Τρούμπα, είχε μεν πάψει πια να χτυπά, αλλά έμελλε να ζήσει για πάντα μέσα στα τραγούδια και στις λαϊκές αφηγήσεις των ρεμπετών. 

*Μια τρόμπα που έγινε η φημισμένη Τρούμπα*
Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, η Τρούμπα του Πειραιά πήρε την ονομασία της από μια τρόμπα (αντλία) που ήταν τοποθετημένη στην περιοχή, στη σημερινή οδό της Β΄ Μεραρχίας, κι από την οποία αντλούσαν νερό τα αγκυροβολημένα πλοία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά, αλλά κι οι αμαξάδες [SUP](2)[/SUP]. Όταν μιλάμε για Τρούμπα, εννοούμε ένα οικοδομικό τετράγωνο, που ξεκινά από την Ακτή Μιαούλη και περικλείεται από τις οδούς Φιλελλήνων, Κολοκοτρώνη και Σωτήρος Διός. Στη μέση αυτού του τετραγώνου της Τρούμπας βρίσκονται οι κεντρικοί της δρόμοι, οι οδοί Φίλωνος και Νοταρά.

*Η Τρούμπα του Μάθεση και του Λαπαθιώτη*
[...]

*Χρόνια μες την Τρούμπα: Τραγούδια για την Τρούμπα*
[...]

*Κόκκινα φανάρια: Ταινίες για την Τρούμπα*
[...]

*Η Τρούμπα σήμερα*
[...]

http://www.e-orfeas.gr/singing/tributes/352-article352.html


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2015)

...
Πειραιάς το 1956, από την ταινία _Boy on a Dolphin_ (Το παιδί και το δελφίνι):







Μπόνους, το λιμάνι της Ύδρας με τη Φαίδρα-Σοφία Λόρεν:












και τον Αλέξη Μινωτή ως Milidas Nadapoulos (nada + -poulos, Τιποτόπουλος, ισπανοελληνικό):












το θέατρο στην Επίδαυρο:







και η ανάβαση στα Μετέωρα με γαϊδουράκια και στη Μονή Μεγάλου Μετεώρου μέσα σε καφάσι, πριν από 60 χρόνια: http://9dil.com/w-jQBUUPCsUKU.html


----------

